# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Crer des jeux pour organiser des concours

## adgenodux

Bonjour  tous,

Je souhaiterais organiser des concours sur de petits jeux (tetris/pacman/pong like) que je voudrais crer et si possible rendre accessibles multi-plateformes (win, linux, mac, mobiles, voire certaines consoles, ps3 par ex).

L'ide serait que chacun joue solo quand il le souhaite 24/7 et les rsultats sont centraliss, le meilleur remportant le prix au terme du concours. Celui-ci peut durer plusieurs jours,semaines ou mois.

J'ai donc dj pas mal regard les moteurs existant (open source) mais ne connaissant pas les langages modernes, je regarde surtout ce qui ncessite le moins de codage possible (Gdevelop semble pas mal  cet gard, projet franais de surcrot), voire scripting tout au plus, python semblant tre, pour le noob que je suis, une bonne piste  suivre (Blender et son Game Engine, Godot...), de mme que PureBasic.

Je voudrais pouvoir faire voluer ces jeux vers des concours en multi-joueurs on-line, comme par ex Njam, un pacman like jusqu' 4 joueurs en coop ou en duels en rseau.

J'ai bien vu quelques moteurs qui intgraient des notions network/multi-joueurs (Torque3D, DimensioneX) mais je trouve peu d'infos concernant plus prcisment la partie serveur puisqu'il serait bien question d'hberger a sur un ddi sous linux.

Est-il donc envisageable, avec un moteur comme un de ceux cits plus haut (et lequel choisir?), de grer la centralisation des rsultats sur un ddi et d'interfacer avec un site internet pour par ex grer des inscriptions, affichages de rsultats etc comme semble proposer GDevelop... ?

N'y aura-t-il pas des problmes de scurit comme avec les jeux flash ? Rtro-ingnierie ? Tricheries ?

Auriez-vous des retours d'expriences ?

Merci de votre clairage...

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

La tricherie existera toujours et c'est une question qui est lie  l'architecture que vous allez mettre en place (et pas ncessairement au moteur que vous allez utiliser).
Ce que je conseille, c'est de tester les moteurs et de faire des prototypes (rapidement) pour mieux vous rendre compte de :
la faisabilit ;la documentation disponible ;la prise en main du moteur.

Sinon, comme a, je dirait Godot ou GDevelop. Torque3D et DimensionX semble tre trop bas niveau.

----------


## Sun.Wu.Kong

Eviter la tricherie va tre le plus compliqu.

Si le jeux est intgralement gr par le PC du joueur et qu'il ne fait qu'envoyer les scores sur un serveur, a va tre facile de tricher en envoyant un score sans avoir jou. A mon avis il faudra un peu d'intelligence du cot serveur pour tenter de dtecter/empecher la triche.

----------


## adgenodux

Bonjour LittleWhite et merci pour votre rponse.

Je constate au cours de mes recherches que la notion multi-joueurs online est encore peu dveloppe au niveau des moteurs, open source en tous cas, sujet dirait-on mme presque tabou puisque je trouve principalement de vieux posts de plus de 3 ou 4 ans qui en parlent vaguement pour tel ou tel moteur et sans bonnes perspectives, y compris sur des plateformes anglophones...

Torque3D et DimensionX sont les deux seuls semblant proposer des options un peu plus avances que les autres en termes de multi-joueurs, cependant en effet, et ce n'est peut-tre pas pour rien non plus, Torque3D tant orient C++ et DimensionX, Java/VBScript, ils ne semblent pas vraiment  ma porte  ::?: 

Partant de l'ide que DimensioneX (trs pauvre en doc au demeurant !) est davantage un moteur MMORPG, je me disais qu'il devait bien avoir des options multi-joueurs relativement avances mais pour des tetris/pacman ou pong like, dj que pas adapt, a fait un peu usine  gaz juste pour des options multi-joueurs  ::?: 

Maintenant, depuis l'antique GameMaker qui ne date pas d'hier, il n'existe pas un module/plugin/librairie gnrique un peu volu qu'on pourrait interfacer sans codage lourd pour bnficier d'une gestion multi-joueurs ? A part de timides initiatives comme par ex ceci, je ne trouve rien de probant...

Or, avec les inter-connexions existant dj depuis un moment entre les diffrents langages que l'on mlange mme allgrement dans un mme code source, quand je vois la quantit infinie de librairies, le savoir-faire, l'nergie dploye... tout cela de longue date dans la cra de jeux vido, dj rien qu' travers la multitude de moteurs existant, je ne comprends pas bien que l'on ne se soit pas encore vraiment proccup de cette question pourtant majeure, et largement  la porte de tout ceux qui oeuvrent dj dans le domaine, d'autant plus que le multi-joueurs online ne date pas d'hier non plus... Ca me laisse perplexe  :8O: 

C'est bien beau de faire des moteurs de jeux mais avec la communication moderne, si ce n'est que pour proposer des applications solo, on perd tout l'avantage de la communication, c'est l que je trouve qu'il y a un cart entre la technologie existant et l'usage qui en est fait  ::?: 

Maintenant je suis noob en la matire donc ce sont ceux qui matrisent ce sujet mieux que moi et qui ont assurment des avis plus clairs que je cherche ici, prcisment pour valuer la faisabilit, ce qui techniquement m'apparait parfaitement possible puisque je ne cherche pas la complication, dans mon cas ce serait assurment la partie multi-joueurs qui serait la plus dveloppe par rapport aux jeux proposs quant  eux, beaucoup plus simples.

@ Sun.Wu.Kong: Bonjour et merci pour le commentaire.
Les jeux devraient de fait se drouler ct serveur sinon tous les problmes que l'on connait notamment avec les jeux flash etc seraient les mmes.
Alors certains gardes-fous sont de fait possibles en travaillant aussi sur la logique de certains lments mais c'est du travail plus conceptuel qui se passera de fait ct serveur mais qui ncessitera sans doute du scripting, sinon du codage... c'est l que je me demande comment il n'y a pas dj un outil gnrique depuis le temps qui fait a, du moins en partie, un peu comme on configurerait un BigBrotherBot, un "multi-player engine" quoi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## adgenodux

> Maintenant, depuis l'antique *GameMaker* qui ne date pas d'hier, il n'existe pas un module/plugin/librairie gnrique un peu volu qu'on pourrait interfacer sans codage lourd pour bnficier d'une gestion multi-joueurs ?


bien que,  tout seigneur, tout honneur peut-tre, je viens de trouver ceci, je regarde plus en dtail...

----------


## adgenodux

Bon,

De prime abord, c'est prvu pour fonctionner avec Game Maker Studio et je n'ai rien trouv qui dit que a ne fonctionnerait pas aussi avec la version free donc on peut supposer en ce sens.

Toutefois, l'export en version free n'est possible que vers windows, il faudra au moins la licence pro pour exporter sous d'autres plateformes.

En contrepartie, le GMnet ENGINE est open source, donc on pourrait le "forker" et "juste" crer des connecteurs vers d'autres systmes que GameMaker, a serait en tous cas moins de travail que de refaire tout un moteur multi-player...

Peut-tre qu'un financement participatif serait possible pour a, je vais un peu creuser le ralisme de l'ide...

----------


## Sun.Wu.Kong

Oui j'y ai pens qu'il faut que le jeu se droule du cot serveur.

Pour ce que tu as trouv, a semble pas mal mais je me pose une question. Est ce que cela cre un serveur ? Ou est ce que cela permet de lancer le jeu et "d'ouvrir la partie sur le rseau" ?

Dans le second cas avoir une fentre ouverte pour utiliser le jeux me parait consommateur de ressources (surtout si tu veux plusieurs joueurs en mme temps). Le mieux tant d'avoir un service qui consomme le moins possible. J'ai trouv les noms suivants pour le serveur (trouv sur le forum Unity 3D) : photon, ulink, smartfoxserver, tnet, electroserver. Je n'ai pas t plus loin pour en savoir plus. A tudier donc...

----------


## adgenodux

> ... Est ce que cela cre un serveur ? Ou est ce que cela permet de lancer le jeu et "d'ouvrir la partie sur le rseau" ?


il est vrai que GMnet ENGINE parle davantage de network et networking donc question pertinente...




> J'ai trouv les noms suivants pour le serveur (trouv sur le forum Unity 3D) : photon, ulink, smartfoxserver, tnet, electroserver. Je n'ai pas t plus loin pour en savoir plus. A tudier donc...


merci pour l'info, je vais un peu regarder de plus prs de quoi il est question...

----------


## adgenodux

J'ai donc fait un rapide tour de ces applications et ce sont toutes des applications commerciales, pouvant naturellement servir pour des devs sous Unity...

Restant ouvert naturellement  toute rflexion, je vais un peu creuser l'ide d'un fork du GMnet... qui sait...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sun.Wu.Kong

Pout le coup, j'ai dcouvert Apache Mina et Netty qui semblent open source.

Mais pas assez axs jeux.

----------


## adgenodux

de fait, ce sont un peu les outils brut qu'il faudra encore interfacer plus troitement pour que a rponde  ce qu'on veut...

a peut en tous cas servir de base de travail, encore un truc  ne pas redvelopper...

en faisant ainsi  la Frankenstein, on finira peut-tre petit  petit  rassembler ce qu'il faut et il n'y aura plus qu' trouver kk'un pour assembler le tout  ::mrgreen::

----------


## adgenodux

Bien,

Ben aprs quasi une semaine de recherches et d'analyses de plusieurs moteurs, bien que Godot apparaisse prometteur, ma prfrence va probablement aller  Unity, beaucoup plus complet et surtout plus libre que la version 4 que j'avais dj approche puisque si je me souviens bien, il fallait payer pour exporter sous d'autres formats que Win.

Les conditions principales de mon choix sont le multi-joueurs et l'export multi-plateformes.

La version free de Unity permet donc maintenant de le faire, comprend le multi-joueurs jusqu' 20 joueurs et on peut montiser jusqu' 100.000$/an avant de devoir passer en version "plus", ce qui laisse pas mal de marge de progression depuis mon humble tout petit niveau  ::mrgreen:: 

De plus, la version free comprend galement le Unity Ads, ce qui n'est pas ngligeable et je passe sur les quantits infinies d'assets, tutos, docs, vidos, exemples... dispos un peu "all over the net"...

Godot  est aussi trs bien mais son point fort (open source) est aussi sa faiblesse,  regarder le forum, la Communaut est encore assez peu dynamique je trouve, la doc moins bien fournie et sa maturation globale moins aboutie aussi que Unity de sorte que pour un novice en game dev, a risque d'tre plus compliqu, sans parler que la notion multi-joueurs n'est pas franchement mise en avant, on en parle  peine dans le forum et sans vraiment de perspective donc visiblement pour concurrencer les capacits d'Unity, il faudrait encore pas mal de dev et/ou d'intgrations. En revanche, il est trs lger, moins de 30Mb, pas d'installation ncessaire, il fonctionne "out of the box" et semble trs performant pour le dev 2D.

Voil en rsum, ce sera donc certainement Unity, plus complet, plus stable, plus encadr... et je n'ai pas vraiment de problme  payer si a arrive un jour, c'est que j'aurai dj bien avanc  ::mrgreen:: 

Le modle commercial d'Unity est quilibr je trouve, pas de royalties non plus, donc ils mritent bien que l'on soutienne leurs efforts  travers les diffrentes licences que l'on peut acqurir avec l'vo de son projet.

Vos remarques sont naturellement toujours bienvenues  ::mouarf::

----------


## yildiz-online

> Pout le coup, j'ai dcouvert Apache Mina et Netty qui semblent open source.
> 
> Mais pas assez axs jeux.


Mon moteur de jeu utilise Netty IO pour tout ce qui est rseau, a fonctionne trs bien avec peu de surcouche.

----------


## adgenodux

tu utilises quel moteur ?

EDIT: je viens de voir ta signature  ::mrgreen:: 

et tu penses que Netty pourrait "facilement" s'utiliser avec Godot ?

----------


## yildiz-online

> et tu penses que Netty pourrait "facilement" s'utiliser avec Godot ?


Facilement non, godot est en c++, appeler du code java depuis du c++ n'est pas trivial.

----------


## adgenodux

c'est bien ce que je me disais, faut dj des aptitudes pour faire ce genre de truc, pas  la porte de tout le monde  ::weird::

----------


## adgenodux

Re tous,

Aprs quelques semaines  approfondir le sujet, je vais quand mme tenter le coup avec Godot qui devrait en outre sortir dbut 2017 en version 3.0, les efforts tant concentrs sur cette version, attendue de longue date, en "sautant" la 2.2.

Godot a manifestement dj toutes les qualits techniques pour grer le multijoueurs online en ddi (via une intgration Enet), le seul soucis est qu'il n'y a pas encore de bonne doc ni de serveur ddi dmo donc il faut dj des aptitudes pour pouvoir vraiment l'exploiter mais a bouge pas mal, il commence  y avoir quelques exemples faits par la Communaut et sur lesquels se baser donc avec un peu d'huile crbrale et un petit coup de main de la Communaut, des choses doivent progressivement tre faisable sans trop de complications.

J'ai jusqu' la sortie de Godot 3 pour me faire un peu les dents dessus en 2.1, il sera possible d'exporter les projets vers la v3 donc on peut toujours bosser en 2.1 puis elle ne sera pas abandonne ainsi d'un coup, il y aura une priode de transition.

Unity ne fait paradoxalement  son nom, pas l'unanimit pour diffrentes raisons mais chacun a aussi ses prfrences et facilits avec tel ou tel outil, les gouts et les couleurs hein...
Cela dit, via leur langage intgr, il ne semble pas plus facile de faire du multi online avec Unity qu'avec Godot, except si on utilise les services de Photon via le plugin sous Unity, trs performants et faciles semble-t-il pour du multi online mais limits en version free (notamment 20 joueurs max simultans, ce qui est quand mme pas mal). Godot n'a pas de plugin pour utiliser Photon donc faut scripter mais n'a en revanche aucune autre limite de joueurs que les capacits techniques de la machine qui hberge le jeu...

Bref la balance penche vers Godot et sa trs "libertine" licence MIT, son GDscript plutt efficace (davantage que l'usage du C++ pour la majorit des cas) et apprci, sa supriorit pour la 2D, et avec son nouveau render 3D annonc dans Godot 3, il prtend aller concurrencer srieusement les poids lourds UE, Cry, Unity etc... donc vraiment tout ce qu'il y a d'allchant pour on logiciel open source...

A suivre donc...  ::mrgreen::

----------

